# Lightroom HDR RAW very brightly



## yasinvfx (Sep 15, 2018)

*I took HDR photo with Lightroom Mobile.*

*I exported it to VSCO application.*

*HDR DNG RAW files open very brightly, can not be fixed.*
*————-*
*I tried it on other apps (Darkroom, Afterlight)*
*Help please.*

*(NO PROBLEM on LR Mobile.)*
*
*


----------



## yasinvfx (Sep 16, 2018)

*MY “DNG HDR RAW”  file*
HDR LR MOBILE.dng


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2018)

A HDR DNG Raw file is a special kind of DNG. Those other applications probably don't support it.

Updated to add "HDR".


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 16, 2018)

When I import your photo to Lightroom Classic, it comes in with the adjustments you made in LR Mobile. 
It looks a bit bright on my calibrated screen, but not bad. I made some minor adjustments , including adding adding contrast to get this (800px for posting).
It edits just fine.


----------



## yasinvfx (Sep 16, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> A DNG Raw file is a special kind of DNG. Those other applications probably don't support it.



*Hmm, bad News* :(

- Lightroom Mobile haven’t lossy JPEG / PNG Export option.

- I’am editing RAW DNG on Lightroom, but when I Export Edited file, JPEG size is  low 
(2 MB)
(Maximum available)


----------



## yasinvfx (Sep 16, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> When I import your photo to Lightroom Classic, it comes in with the adjustments you made in LR Mobile.
> It looks a bit bright on my calibrated screen, but not bad. I made some minor adjustments , including adding adding contrast to get this (800px for posting).
> It edits just fine.



*No problem on any Lightroom app.*

*When I import DNG file to VSCO X app, Photo views very brightly. ( overexposured )*

*It is impossible to correct.*
:(
**


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2018)

This is a Lightroom forum. We can't help you with a problem with the VSCO X app. And this is probably because the VSCO X App does not support DNG HDR files. If you want to use this app, then don't shoot in HDR. But why do you want to use that rather than Lightroom?


----------



## yasinvfx (Sep 16, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> This is a Lightroom forum. We can't help you with a problem with the VSCO X app. And this is probably because the VSCO X App does not support DNG HDR files. If you want to use this app, then don't shoot in HDR. But why do you want to use that rather than Lightroom?



*I love VSCO Film Presets.*

*Not just VSCO, other iOS applications don’t support HDR RAW.
[ Darkroom, Afterlight etc.]*

Thanks..


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2018)

So don't shoot in HDR DNG if you want to use those apps, or use 'Open in - Maximum available' from the Share menu in Lightroom. That will send a jpeg in the original camera size to that app. On my iPhone 7 it sends a 3024 x 4032 pixels jpeg.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 16, 2018)

yasinvfx said:


> *Hmm, bad News* :(
> 
> - Lightroom Mobile haven’t lossy JPEG / PNG Export option.
> 
> ...



I don't use LR Mobile a lot and certainly have never tried an export.

But what is the pixel size of the exported file, not just the file size. 2MB is the file size, but are you getting a very compressed file with all the pixels of the original?

Also, does the destination of the export make a difference?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2018)

2 MB is actually quite large for a jpeg file. The file size depends on things like noise, however. It could be bigger for a noisy shot, and smaller for a very clean shot. The destination should not make a difference. 'Maximum available' is maximum available.


----------



## yasinvfx (Sep 16, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> So don't shoot in HDR DNG if you want to use those apps, or use 'Open in - Maximum available' from the Share menu in Lightroom. That will send a jpeg in the original camera size to that app. On my iPhone 7 it sends a 3024 x 4032 pixels jpeg.



*I tried this method*. 
*jpeg file isn’t ideal for color grading.*

I want a RAW HDR file.


----------



## yasinvfx (Sep 16, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> I don't use LR Mobile a lot and certainly have never tried an export.
> 
> But what is the pixel size of the exported file, not just the file size. 2MB is the file size, but are you getting a very compressed file with all the pixels of the original?
> 
> Also, does the destination of the export make a difference?



*Same pixel size JPEG vs DNG RAW

JPEG - 60 % efficient
RAW - 100 % efficient*


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 16, 2018)

In LR Classic, when I export your dng  file as a jpeg with no change in pixel size, and at 95% "quality", I get a 7 MB file, and when I change the quality to 60%, I get a 1.4MB file.
LR Classic and LR CC probably use the same jpeg compression algorithm.


----------



## yasinvfx (Sep 16, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> In LR Classic, when I export your dng  file as a jpeg with no change in pixel size, and at 95% "quality", I get a 7 MB file, and when I change the quality to 60%, I get a 1.4MB file.
> LR Classic and LR CC probably use the same jpeg compression algorithm.



*My computer has Lightroom Classic.
There is no problem with the photo I took.
everything is beautiful.*

*—— And ——*

I want use mobile only. 

*I love taking photos with Lightroom Mobile.*

*I will export the normal DNG RAW format for a period of time.*

*I will forget HDR RAW.
I'll wait. *


----------

